#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  How to Backup a Drupal 8 Site?

## Katren

Hi There,


I'm not well familiar with Drupal site, but I Had worked on a Drupal site earlier. Anyhow I want to know how can we create a full backup on Drupal 8 site? Could you please give me the suggestion on this? It would be a great help if you can explain it with snapshots or video clip.


Thanks in Advanced

----------


## NimeshHeshan

*Here you go:

*Start by clicking on Extend and then on + Install new module.Paste this URL in the box: https://ftp.drupal.org/files/project...8.x-4.1.tar.gz Proceed by clicking on Install.After the module installs you will see this message. Proceed by clicking on Enable newly added modules.Search for backup and migrate in the search box. Check the box beside Backup and Migrate and click on Install.You will have successfully installed the Backup and Migrate module.
*Backing up entire Drupal Site*Click on Configuration and proceed by clicking on Backup and Migrate below Development.Under the Backup tab, select Entire Site under Backup Source, and select Download under Backup Destination. Finally, click on Backup now.Your backup will be located in the Download folder.
*Restoring entire Drupal Site*Click on Configuration and proceed by clicking on Backup and Migrate below Development.Click on the Restore tab, and select Entire Site under Restore To. Click on Choose file and select your backup file, tick the Take site offline option and proceed by clicking on Restore now.After restoring, you will see this message.

----------

